# Metronidazole for SIBO?



## redeyedpea (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, I have been suffering from IBS-D for about 1 year now. I have loose BMs about 4-5 times a day. Mostly mushy stools, but also watery stools sometimes. I have tried a lot of different dietary changes, with no significant effect.

I have read about some people getting symptom relief after getting treated for SIBO.

I am thinking of taking a course of Metronidazole for SIBO. Is this antibiotic recommended? Has anyone else taken this for their SIBO and got some relief?

I have read about other drugs like Xifaxan in most forums, but I have a prescription for metronidazole.

Thank you.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

From my reading, some medications, like Xifaxan, help symptoms but they come back when the medication ends. I have heard about this diet for SIBO...http://sibodietrecipes.com/the-sibo-diet/. it combines the SCD (Specific Carbohydrate Diet) and the low FODMAP diet. However, I would caution to look at both diets individually first. There are a couple errors on the SIBO website. But the low FODMAP and SCD both have helped people with IBS. SCD is making a huge difference in my symptoms.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

In my case both rifaximin and metronidazole have provided improvement to my symptoms. However you have to know that during and immediately after the course that the symptoms get worse. It takes like 3 weeks after the med for things to settle down and then i have some relief. I tried diets before antibiotics without much help. However the diets after i used antibiotics were more successful. Thus i would say that yes antibiotics helped me although i am certainly not cured by any means. I do have less pain and less cold chills from super hard cramping that i used to have virtually all day long.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Metronidazole improves my symptoms.but it has severe side effects like palpitations,twinkle,eyes,fatigue etc.

Thanks.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I've taken both rifaximin and metronidazole for SIBO-C. Near immediate relief when I started on them, but my symptoms came right back after stopping.


----------

